# John Deere 6300 lift problems



## ESR519 (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anyone have information on the three point hitch lift system on a 1993 John Deere 6300. I have one that will lift with the manual valve control, but is very slow or will not move with electronic controls in cab. Any info would be great. Called John Deere but they were not sure on what or how the system works!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No idea on that myself ESR519 but sure wanted to welcome you to the forum nonetheless. When you did call the dealer, did you talk to one of the mechanics? Often they'll give some pretty darn good advice over the phone, especially if you make good friends with one of them! A word of advice too...... Often, a Dealer mechanic, if asked, will sideline the dealer and charge you quite a bit less while making a bit more money than they would make at the dealer themselves, so it's a win win for all involved. But sure hope you can get it fixed!


----------

